# Refridgerator defrost control leaks internally



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

I've got a basic GE fridge, freezer on top, model number TBXY14LMCRWH. There is a device hanging down from the top of the fridge section, I believe it is the defrost control for the freezer section. It drips water constantly, which pools up on my bottom shelf. Can anyone give a basic explanation as to what this device does, why it would be dripping water, and what I can do to rectify the problem?

tia


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Usually these sorts of leaks result from the drain tube getting blocked up over time. Then when the thing does a defrost cycle the water backs up and leaks out via the path of least resistance. So I am not sure that any device in particular is the cause. I would try to locate the drain tube where it exits the freezer and see if you can clean it out but I can't advise where it is or how exactly to do it on a specific model.


----------



## Dragoen (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Looks like "some disassembly may be required". :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

pour hot water onto it


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

You can try the hot water but usually there is a buildup of algae, the random food particle, or just generic mung inside the tube or perhaps at the 90 degree fitting where it exits the appliance.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not sure about your specific model, but a lot of fridge-freezers have a water-tray sitting around the pump-motor, somewhat like a doughnut sliced horizontally in half - The heat from the motor then evaporates the water off.

The down-side is that the water, being warm, can grow lots of algae and gunk that can eventually block the drain-tube.

Also, if the fridge-freezer hasn't been defrosted/de-iced for a while, the moisture in the drain-pipe freezes and eventually gets blocked up.


----------

